# New Home Construction



## mjbasford (Oct 2, 2016)

Look into Aiphone products. They have worked great for us in the past.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Run 2 1" pvc conduits and one 3/4" pvc from the main house out to the gate. The 3/4" is for lighting, One of the 1" ones is for gate power, and the other 1" is for your communications lines. Blow strings thru them. Run another 3/4" from one side of the gate to the other side of the driveway in case they end up asking for lights on both sides of the gate, (many times they do).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd love to have run those line however I'm stuck with 4" DB2. one run to the hydro pole, one to the gate, And one to the outbuilding near the gate. I got a funny feeling we'll be digging up the driveway again anyway.

It's also a 200 foot run that's not exactly straight. I'm showing up after the fact and now I get to try and work around everything.


macmikeman said:


> Run 2 1" pvc conduits and one 3/4" pvc from the main house out to the gate. The 3/4" is for lighting, One of the 1" ones is for gate power, and the other 1" is for your communications lines. Blow strings thru them. Run another 3/4" from one side of the gate to the other side of the driveway in case they end up asking for lights on both sides of the gate, (many times they do).


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Run 2 1" pvc conduits and one 3/4" pvc from the main house out to the gate. The 3/4" is for lighting, One of the 1" ones is for gate power, and the other 1" is for your communications lines. Blow strings thru them. Run another 3/4" from one side of the gate to the other side of the driveway in case they end up asking for lights on both sides of the gate, (many times they do).


Never did one 1 1/4" and one 1" with a 1" across the gate opening?


----------

